# 4th of July



## JustBonee

Happy Birthday America.


----------



## AZ Jim

*Happy Independence Day.  Protect your pets from the noise.*


----------



## SeaBreeze

*Happy 4th of July, hope everyone enjoys a safe holiday!



*


----------



## SifuPhil

Happy Fourth!


----------



## AZ Jim

SifuPhil said:


> Happy Fourth!
> 
> View attachment 19083



Arizona TV  Phil??? WTF?


----------



## Warrigal

Enjoy your holiday everyone.


----------



## SifuPhil

AZ Jim said:


> Arizona TV  Phil??? WTF?



Hey, don't blame me - I just Googled "4th of July terrorism" and that was one of the first hits ... I got the idea because of all the media talk about increased security.


----------



## SeaBreeze

Paranoia will destroy ya.


----------



## Glinda

My best wishes to everyone for a happy and safe holiday!  :star:


----------



## imp

Anyone still use their own fireworks? Legal, or illegal? When I lived in Vegas, sale of fireworks was illegal, but by county. Clark County illegal, next county to the west, Nye County seemed to be "on the fence", no one knew the legality question, as the Pahrump town Fire Department sold fireworks openly to anyone wanting to buy. Thus, the F.D. made some dough through mark-up, the folks of Clark County desiring fireworks, drove out over Spring Mountain Pass, a delightfully scenic drive, to town of Pahrump, bought them, and took them back to L.V. A curious situation, to say the least! Firemen usually recommend strongly against fireworks. Sort of like the cops selling hootch during Prohibition.    imp


----------



## Butterfly

Happy and safe Fourth of July, everyone!

I had to cut my doggie's walk short tonight because people are doing the firecracker thing and it makes her very nervous.  I don't like it either.


----------



## Cookie




----------



## Pam




----------



## SifuPhil

imp said:


> Anyone still use their own fireworks? Legal, or illegal?



I used to make a few bucks running fireworks - the REAL stuff - from the Carolinas up to NY. 

Alas, now all I see for sale here is glorified packs of sparklers.


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pappy

Happy Fourth of July my forum friends. Gonna rain here so I'll celebrate with a good book.
Phil. This is for you. Pappy


----------



## Ken N Tx

Pappy said:


> Happy Fourth of July my forum friends. Gonna rain here so I'll celebrate with a good book.
> Phil. This is for you. Pappy



It should say "hold my beer,watch this'..


----------



## SifuPhil

Pappy said:


> Happy Fourth of July my forum friends. Gonna rain here so I'll celebrate with a good book.
> Phil. This is for you. Pappy




Thanks, Pap - that sorta' reminds me of the good ol' days!



Ken N Tx said:


> It should say "hold my beer,watch this'..



The last words of SO many rednecks ...


----------



## AZ Jim

Years ago a bunch of guys went out to the Colorado river fishin.  One of our boats wouldn't start right up.  My best bud, Eddie (RIP), was trying to start it and I though "a little tipsy" was trying to help.  Eddie handed me his beer can and said, "hold this but don't drink it".  I, being a wiseguy said "oh yeah!" and took a long swig....then spit it very quickly, it was gasoline.  The rest of the weekend the taste of gas was in my mouth and my nickname was "gasman".  That night when I laid down to sleep someone said they guessed I was out of gas...True story.


----------



## jujube

SifuPhil said:


> I used to make a few bucks running fireworks - the REAL stuff - from the Carolinas up to NY.
> 
> Alas, now all I see for sale here is glorified packs of sparklers.



You can still get some pretty good stuff in South Carolina if you know where to go <cough cough>


----------



## Red

Happy 4th July Neighbours.....


----------



## Pappy

I was sitting at the bar, having a beer, and really had to pee. My beer was still half full so I put a note on it and said, "In this beer I have spit."

After relieving myself, I sat back down and finished my beer feeling proud that I had come up with such a good idea. As I put the empty glass down, I noticed my note was different. I picked it up and it said: "So have I."  :drinking:


----------



## Meanderer

He, who goes forth on the Fourth, with a fifth...may not come forth on the Fifth!


----------



## SifuPhil

jujube said:


> You can still get some pretty good stuff in South Carolina if you know where to go <cough cough>



Heh, heh ... I'm sure you can. I haven't been down south in many years so I'm sort of out of the loop. Someday ...


----------



## Butterfly

I'm just not fond of fireworks -- as a kid, I had a friend who was badly injured by a cherry bomb and ever after that, I just don't like them.

They also scare my dogs and I get to spend the evening of the 4th trying to be sure they don't freak out or jump the fence.

Probably be quieter this year, though, because the nutcase who used to get wasted and go out and fire his 22 into the air about midnight moved away.  He used to do it on New Year's, too.  Lovely old coot.  We used to call the police, but by the time they got to his house he had gone back in and passed out.


----------



## SifuPhil

A .22?

I used to fire my 12-gauge shotgun - guess you could be grateful I wasn't your neighbor.


----------



## RadishRose

as usual, the dog hid under the bed when the fireworks started. I displayed the flag outside and felt proud.


----------



## JustBonee

RadishRose said:


> as usual, the dog hid under the bed when the fireworks started. ...



I know that feeling well.  
Something you might want to buy if you haven't heard of them:  http://www.thundershirt.com/

I got both of my dogs (big lab and small bichon)  thundershirts after I learned about them on this forum. (Thanks OG).    They work great for both fireworks and thunderstorms.  And both of my dogs used to react with such fear to both.
 Thundershirts save so much anxiety and  stress,  for both you and your doggy.


----------



## RadishRose

Cool beans, Bonnie. I will check this out for sure!


----------



## AZ Jim

SifuPhil said:


> A .22?
> 
> I used to fire my 12-gauge shotgun - guess you could be grateful I wasn't your neighbor.



Here we have heavy penalties for discharging a firearm into the air since we had a little girl killed by a returning round.  Our agencies here have technology to pinpoint offenders. "Shannon's law" in Arizona makes firing a gun into the air a felony and is named for a 14 year old girl who died from a falling round.


----------



## SifuPhil

AZ Jim said:


> Here we have heavy penalties for discharging a firearm into the air since we had a little girl killed by a returning round.  Our agencies here have technology to pinpoint offenders. "Shannon's law" in Arizona makes firing a gun into the air a felony and is named for a 14 year old girl who died from a falling round.



Well, Arizona is turning out to be a disappointment. 

I was on my own 5-acre property, it was 1 in the morning and my neighbors were chicken and potato farms. If I were in the city no, of course I wouldn't discharge it. 

It's called common sense.


----------



## imp

Back in the day, in my late teens, dynamite could be purchased in most any rural hardware store. Knowing that "someday"......., my friend and I bought a case, squirreled it away, and took some out only on "special occasions". 

A 1/4 stick shot beats anything for noise effect that can be bought as fireworks. 'Course, that was 60 years ago!  imp


----------



## RadishRose

You're lucky to still be with us Imp!

As the saying goes...."playing with dynamite" means extremely risky.


----------

